# Eterna Kontiki Super, 1St Gen



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello,

First, please apologize for my poor english :derisive:

I caught this one from a MWR fellow member a while ago



















It dates from the mid 60's and I think it's the third model of the first generation

Noticed the gilt dial, specific to Kontiki *super* only

Crystal is signed with the 5 balls logo the same way Omega does.

The same model has been issued to the famous Shayetet 13, the Israeli Navy Seals in the beginning of the 70's (mine is a civilian one)










Easy to spot, the issued watch have these specifics marks on the caseback:










From right to left, you have the hebrew "y" (Tzade) for Tzahal, then serial number, the "J" (nun). Unfortunately, there is a large number of fake caseback on fleabay....

...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Chronologically, other known models are (possibly could have forgotten some... )

1st model of 1st generation










2nd model (different bezel)



















Next generation are very 70's in their design



















Mine is powered by the in-house Eterna-matic caliber 1498k










If you're interested, you might have a look ->here<-

Of course, any further details you'd like to share about this one are the most welcomed.

rgds


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great post, thanks for sharing..Your watch looks superb... unk:

Billys web site is a superb resource


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice - in fact it's bloody lovely :yes:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Superb! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

I really like that watch, very nice indeed,


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

ludi said:


>


This one has very unique hands. Very distinctive. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

GAWD- these KonTiki dive watches are sooooo lovely B) B) B) B)

John


----------



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice is all I can say.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watches and it seems the demand has now finally brought prices up, kinda of a shame but they were always under valued. I really must do another better pic of my one...


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice Kontiki............ very cool..


----------

